# Klipsch RC-64 II



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Upgrade bug struck after I added my second SVS PB-12NSD sub. Here is my newest addition and this thing is massive!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

A couple more pics.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I suggest after breaking it in crank up the final bank robbery in Heat. The gun shots are awesome .


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

B- one said:


> I suggest after breaking it in crank up the final bank robbery in Heat. The gun shots are awesome .


I'll keep that one in mind. I've got a bunch I plan on revisiting. I need a new tv riser now. This thing feels very sturdy and I wonder if it would be ok to just put my LCD on top of it?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

This is the current setup.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't see why that can't support a tv on top of it. Did you sell your other centre yet? My rc 52 is doing me ok but I would like to upgrade also.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> I don't see why that can't support a tv on top of it. Did you sell your other centre yet? My rc 52 is doing me ok but I would like to upgrade also.


I have not sold it yet.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

It's not advised by klipsch to put your tv on the speaker. But a great excuse to upgrade if it fell!:devil: We had a stand made as the F-8500 was much longer and I didn't want to have any issues after buying it and having it calibrated it was almost $4000.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Forgot the pic nothing fancy but it works.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

B- one said:


> Forgot the pic nothing fancy but it works.


I'm not looking for anything fancy just functional. Something like that would work just fine for me. A buddy made my current tv riser/box for me but he was hesitant to do the same design due to the length of the new center. I'll show him yours for ideas.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

JBrax said:


> I have not sold it yet.


Must avoid the temptation :whistling:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Must avoid the temptation :whistling:


Embrace the temptation!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

JBrax said:


> Embrace the temptation!


This is good advice! Mwahahaha! I know Beeman used his center as a stand, but I like riser idea personally. (Whisper)Tony, you need a new center...
Btw, jbrax, that center is awesome!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> This is good advice! Mwahahaha! I know Beeman used his center as a stand, but I like riser idea personally. (Whisper)Tony, you need a new center... Btw, jbrax, that center is awesome!


Thanks, I think it will be a nice improvement. I really don't want to sit my tv on it but the furniture grade wood feels as though it would be sturdy enough. Hopefully Beeman chimes in at some point.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The only movie I've watched where I really noticed my rc52 struggle was believe it or not Frozen. The vocals during the singing are so solidly anchored to the centre channel and it could not deal with it.
No money available to upgrade now sadly so it will have to wait


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> The only movie I've watched where I really noticed my rc52 struggle was believe it or not Frozen. The vocals during the singing are so solidly anchored to the centre channel and it could not deal with it. No money available to upgrade now sadly so it will have to wait


I hear that. Ya just do whatcha can do when ya can do it. And yes I think frozen has a pretty dynamic track also. Although I just saw in my new S/V, it got 3/5. Some of the notes said(huge paraphrase) things like sounds not matching the environment. Like when Elsa's singing in the newly formed ice castle, it sounds like dead studio space without any reverb. ...better watch it again.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> The only movie I've watched where I really noticed my rc52 struggle was believe it or not Frozen. The vocals during the singing are so solidly anchored to the centre channel and it could not deal with it. No money available to upgrade now sadly so it will have to wait


Frozen huh? Could it possibly need more power? As for the money situation sorry to hear but I'm not in a big hurry to sell it so maybe a bit later?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I can't for one second believe that it was running out of power, remember I have the Onkyo 805 and it's amp section is a beast plus I'm running a two channel amp on the mains.
Later is a possibility but later for me will be august at best?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Now that you have had the RC-64 for a few days what are your impressions of it compared to the RC-62?

I have RF-83's and a RC-62 and it is a great combo, but every now and then I yearn for a RC-64.

I know the Reference II series are a little different but horizontal center speakers are a little different than the matching towers anyway so if I were to up grade I would go with a NIB RC-64II.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

chashint said:


> Now that you have had the RC-64 for a few days what are your impressions of it compared to the RC-62? I have RF-83's and a RC-62 and it is a great combo, but every now and then I yearn for a RC-64. I know the Reference II series are a little different but horizontal center speakers are a little different than the matching towers anyway so if I were to up grade I would go with a NIB RC-64II.


I have yet to put it in place (killing me) because I'm having a tv stand custom built to house the new speaker. I thought about temporarily setting my 60 pound display directly on it but thought better of it. I was hoping BeeMan would chime in but it seems he's on a sabbatical from the forum?


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

That Klipsch RC-64 II is one sweet looking CC speaker, congrats on upgrade. What about a wall mount for the TV?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

hyghwayman said:


> That Klipsch RC-64 II is one sweet looking CC speaker, congrats on upgrade. What about a wall mount for the TV?


Thank you. I'm not personally a big fan of wall mounting although that option was mulled.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Here it is installed. Couldn't wait for my custom tv riser. I'll be running Audyssey tonight.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks great in there!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Surprised it took this long. It looks smaller with the grill on.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Looks great in there!


Thanks, chomping at the bit to run Audyssey but the wife is sleeping.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

B- one said:


> Surprised it took this long. It looks smaller with the grill on.


Oh, it's been driving me crazy looking at the thing everyday. It does look smaller in the pic with the grill on but trust me it's a big 'ole speaker!


----------



## chrismdon (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I have wanted to upgrade from the rc-62 as well, please share your thoughts.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Most definitely! After Audyssey we're watching The Lego movie.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

JBrax said:


> Most definitely! After Audyssey we're watching The Lego movie.


I bet that's the longest nap your wife's ever taken!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> I bet that's the longest nap your wife's ever taken!


Sure seemed like it but she got up and took the dog for a walk so it was quiet for my Audyssey calibration. Audyssey trimmed it at -10 which seems a little high but I'll see how it sounds after The Lego movie.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice! I know you'll fill us in.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Nice! I know you'll fill us in.


Awesome so far! Really can't put it into words maybe just fuller sounding with more authority?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Definite improvement and The Lego movie was outstanding! Very funny.


----------



## chrismdon (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Where did you get the RC-64 from ?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

chashint said:


> Where did you get the RC-64 from ?


 Accousticsounddesign


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

The Sound Seller also has B stock for $899.00 if you're interested.


----------



## macromicroman (May 17, 2014)

When I got my RC-64 it wouldn't fit in my old TV stand. Looked around and couldn't fine any stands that it would fit in for a reasonable price. Went to Walmart and found an open TV stand with three shelves and an upright attachment for the TV. The top shelf hold over 100 pounds and the two bottom shelves hold 60 pounds apiece.

I was going to use the top shelf for the speaker, but even with the 60 inch LG plasma mounted in the top position there wasn't enough space between the bottom of the TV and the shelf, so I put it on the middle shelf. The speaker weighs 61 pounds so it shouldn't be a problem. Been there over 1 year so I guess if it was going to break it would have done so by now.

Top shelf hold the TV/cable box, Blu-Ray player and an XPA-200. The bottom shelf holds my Elite VSX-52 and XPA-5.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Unfortunately the stand I have has to stay. It really doesn't look bad as is and the tv base has for rubber feet so there's no damage being done to the speaker from contact. The weight is my only concern.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Unfortunately the stand I have has to stay. It really doesn't look bad as is and the tv base has for rubber feet so there's no damage being done to the speaker from contact. The weight is my only concern.


 Four rubber feet…


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks.
Just dreaming, I'll get over it in a few years.

I know it's not really a fair question, but do you think the price of admission was worth it compared to the RC-62 ?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

chashint said:


> Thanks. Just dreaming, I'll get over it in a few years. I know it's not really a fair question, but do you think the price of admission was worth it compared to the RC-62 ?


If I had to be honest…no not really. It's impressive but at over twice the cost I'd say you get to that point of diminishing returns. If that makes sense? Part of the reason I wanted it was partly aesthetics. Hope that doesn't sound vain…


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

JBrax said:


> If I had to be honest…no not really. It's impressive but at over twice the cost I'd say you get to that point of diminishing returns. If that makes sense? Part of the reason I wanted it was partly aesthetics. Hope that doesn't sound vain…


That's why you buy the 64 the first time then you don't wonder what if. But i was single at the time as well.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

B- one said:


> That's why you buy the 64 the first time then you don't wonder what if. But i was single at the time as well.


Where's the fun in that? Fiscal responsibility is overrated.


----------



## jonmrife (Jun 18, 2014)

First Post

Just auditioned a 64II past weekend as possible replacement for my RC-7. 

Thought I had a problem with the 7. Turns out the SQ coming from DirecTv was the culprit.

Would have loved to keep the 64II, but could not justify since it was virtually identical in SQ to the RC-7. The 7 is on a custom wall mount above my PioElite. Would have had to get a new mount to accommodate the 64II. 

I vacillated, but in the end decided to return the RC-64II. Wow. $100 bucks shipping including insurance! Oh well. I am not in this hobby to save money!:whistling:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

You are right though I wish I would have just started with the RC-64 II. To be honest I wasn't really sure how far I wanted to go with this but once you catch the bug it's hard to stop. I can say I'm done upgrading with the center channel as this is it but now I'm wondering how much of an upgrade the front L/R would be with RF-7's? I think I'll probably do a projector and screen first but I really wanted to move and have a dedicated room first. The dedicated room and move will have to wait another year to year and a half as I want to finish putting my daughter through college. Also, I was kidding with the fiscally responsible comment and my wife and I are rather aggressive with our retirement savings plan. I'll never let my hobbies affect that.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I usually buy bigger, but I went with rf 63 over the 83 due to weight, there hard to move. I had an Energy setup before and the center was about the size of the rc 62 so the rc. 64 was a no brainer for me when I switched speakers.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

It's definitely a beast of a center channel!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks, most of the time I am happy with what I have.
Then someone will get a RC-64 or a PB-13 Ultra or a top of the line AVR or almost anything else.... LOL .... and I will start wondering.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

chashint said:


> Thanks, most of the time I am happy with what I have. Then someone will get a RC-64 or a PB-13 Ultra or a top of the line AVR or almost anything else.... LOL .... and I will start wondering.


I know exactly what you mean but as I said if I was being honest the price jump probably doesn't match the return. I don't in any way regret the purchase but you probably understand what I'm saying. That whole diminishing returns thing.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I went with the RC-62 mostly because of size.
Nothing has changed in that regard, if I put a RC-64 in the hole the RC-62 is in there would be no room for the PS3, the Wii, the hard drive, or the ROKU.
But that does not keep me from putting a RC-64 in the shopping cart once in a while and ponder clicking submit order.
Sometimes I can think of more ways to spend money than a woman.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

chashint said:


> I went with the RC-62 mostly because of size. Nothing has changed in that regard, if I put a RC-64 in the hole the RC-62 is in there would be no room for the PS3, the Wii, the hard drive, or the ROKU. But that does not keep me from putting a RC-64 in the shopping cart once in a while and ponder clicking submit order. Sometimes I can think of more ways to spend money than a woman.


Looks like you need someone to help you out. Buy it and you will watch more movies.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

chashint said:


> I went with the RC-62 mostly because of size. Nothing has changed in that regard, if I put a RC-64 in the hole the RC-62 is in there would be no room for the PS3, the Wii, the hard drive, or the ROKU. But that does not keep me from putting a RC-64 in the shopping cart once in a while and ponder clicking submit order. Sometimes I can think of more ways to spend money than a woman.


That's funny because I had a pair of RF-7's in a cart just last night but didn't pull the trigger.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

If you put tv15 in the coupon code at acoustic sound design and sound distributors it usually gives you 15% discount.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

chashint said:


> If you put tv15 in the coupon code at acoustic sound design and sound distributors it usually gives you 15% discount.


That's some good info right there!


----------

